

'horrendous failure' led founders to revolutionary... nearly broke. Repeatedly. - yu
http://money.cnn.com/2009/09/03/smallbusiness/harmonix_rock_band_startup_story/

======
blogimus
Just from reading that article it seems Alex and Eran, as founders, seem to
really complement each other well. And their persistence, wow!

 _The company was on the rocks. We had zero revenue. We had been trying for
four years to make something work. We were out of ideas. Those first four
years had been a graveyard of misstarts and product concepts that never made
it anywhere._

------
anigbrowl
Good article. Maybe you should edit the title to get more reads, though.

